# Ella's First Show!



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Ella had her first show this last weekend at the San Diego Specialty....she got a 1st and a 2nd and behaved pretty well for a 7 month old puppy, LOL. She has another show this next weekend! Couple candids of Ella from the show...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!! She's stunning!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She was so happy she DANCED!!! LOL I love it! Congratulations to you both!
_


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL she "dances" a lot too.....liver is worth trying anything to try and get it. 

Thanks both of you! I'm looking forward to the next two weeks for how she does at Prescott & Lubbock! ^.^


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats at the show will you be at the Van nuys show in Oct ? I wanted to go to the SD specialty but we need more hair for Enzo


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and your girl.. She looks happy and spirited.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Always like seeing and hearing how the show experience is going. Ella looks like she had a grand time!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments on Ella! She is fun and has tons of personality. Can't wait to start our puppy agility class next week with her. ^.^

No, we had no plans on entering Van Nuy's and I think it closes today. Her only show in Oct that we are considering right now is Alamorgordo, NM. It looks like it pulls a decent toy poodle entry there. Haven't looked beyond that tho yet for shows....want to see how she does at the next couple of weekends to see how to plan for future out of state shows since AZ is limited on shows in the fall, most are in the spring.


----------

